# Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht



## willi1954 (7. Feb. 2013)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand einen Tip für einen externen Pumpenschacht ? Er sollte stabil genug sein, das er eingegraben werden kann, Tiefe mind. 1m. Ich hatte mir schon den von Oase angesehen, bin aber nicht sicher, ob er auch eingegraben werden kann.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip oder kennt eine Firma, die einen aus PE oder GFK anfertigt.
Bin über jede Anregung dankbar.

LG Willi


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

...eckige Regentonne magst nicht nehmen !?


----------



## willi1954 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

nein, ich such schon was dauerhaftes stabiles. Regentonnen fallen aus


----------



## schnuffi0984 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Willi,

wie wäre es mit einem großen KG Rohr. Diese wäre dann auch dauerhaft.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Wie wäre es mit selbst bauen, sprich mauern? Haltbarer gibts nicht


----------



## willi1954 (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Danke schonmal für die Tips. Mauern fällt aus, da der zur Verfügung stehende Platz nicht ausreicht.
Fundamentsteine sind halt zu breit. Zumal dann eh dann noch eine Abdichtung erfolgen muss (Folie oder PE)

Der Schacht soll 2mal DN100 Schieber und einmal 2''  Zulauf (Skimmer), eine Oase Ecomax 20000 und einen Druckabgang (2Zoll) enthalten. Zusätzlich einen Deckel (eventuell begehbar).

Ich wird mal mit CAD meine Vorstellungen designen. Vielleicht findet man eine Lösung

LG Willi


----------



## Olli.P (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Willi,


ich habe seit 2006 einen GFK PS. Zwar nicht genau den oder den hier aber vom Aufbau her sind sie gleich. Ich habe meinen damals über E-Bay bei einem anderen Händler gekauft, weil mir dieser erst seit kurzem bekannt ist. Und im Preis tut sich da nix........ 

Und ich hatte damals die Möglichkeit die gesamten Anschlüsse anzugeben. Ich weiß nicht ob die das auch machen. 
Jedenfalls hatte ich mir damals sofort einen 50er Flansch auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der 110er Eingänge mit einkleben lassen, damit ich die Leitung zum filter auch sofort erst einmal unterirdisch machen konnte und erst im Filterhäuschen aus dem Boden raus kam.

Vielleicht machen Sie ihn dir ja auch so wie du ihn haben willst, ist wahrs. alles nur eine Preisfrage............ 

Edit sagt:

Anschlüsse können individuell angepasst werden!


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Willi,

ich hab mir einfach ne Kiste aus Edelstahl zusammengeschweißt.

Hat halt den Vorteil gehabt das ich es so machen konnte wie ich es gebraucht habe.


----------



## Perby (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Ralph,
sieht sehr gut aus. Ich habe auch in deinem Album geblättert.  
Welche Maße hat denn deine Pumpenkammer?

Danke und Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## willi1954 (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Super Pumpenschacht, Ralph.

Mich würden auch mal die Abmasse intressieren, vorallem welche Förderleistung die Pumpe hat und
wie gross der Wasserstand abnimmt bei nur einem geöffnetem Schieber.

LG Willi


----------



## Joerg (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Willi,
ich denke eine auf Maß angefertigte PEHD Kammer sollte ganz gut passen.
Bei Bedarf sende ich dir gerne Kontaktdaten von Anbietern.

Die Schwankungen vom Wasserstand sind kaum übertragar.
Wenn du eine Skizze von den verbauten KG Rohren hast, lässt sich der aber für deine 20m³ Pumpe gut grob abschätzen.


----------



## Perby (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Ich überlege ja auch gerade aktuell, was ich als Pumpenschacht nehmen soll. Aber die Abmessungen von Kunststoffkisten sind nicht die richtigen.

@ Jörg: Ich kann auch gern Kontaktdaten von Anbietern gebrauchen.
Danke.


Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo,
wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hat mein Pumpenkammer die Maße B/H/T 80/60/50.
da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz so sicher, die Zeichnung liegt in der Fa. und nachmessen ist schwer.
Ist ja eingegraben
Die Pumpe hat eine Leistung von 16000 L.

Die wird aber wohl dieses Jahr ersetzt, 175W sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß bei den heutigen Strompreisen

Große Wasserstandsschwankungen konnte ich bis jetzt nicht bemerken, jedoch wenn beide Schieber voll geöffnet sind(Was eigentlich nie der Fall ist)kommt mir so der Gedanke: Hattest doch nicht so tief setzten sollen
Überlaufen tut sie nicht, darauf hab ich beim eingraben schon geachtet, aber sie ist halt gut gefüllt.


----------



## Perby (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo,

an was für eine neue Pumpe hattest du denn gedacht. Ich habe auch eine 16.000 l -Pumpe, die auch 175 Watt frisst. Willst du eine schwächere Pumpe nehmen?

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Michael,

also die Literleistung möchte ich schon behalten, eher erhöhen.
hab mich mal so, sagen wir halherzig, umgeschaut und hab schon einige Pumpen mit der von mir favorisierten Leistung gesehen die einen deutlich niedrigeren Stromverbrauch hatten.
Aber nagel mich jetzt bitte nicht auf Hersteller und Modell fest.

Grüße nach Hamburg von einem ollen Lübecker


----------



## Sternie (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Schaut euch doch mal diese Pumpe an:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rohrpumpe-Teichpumpe-Filterpumpe-75mm-16000-l-h-jkp16000-/150835925966?pt=Pumpen&hash=item231e8593ce

16.000 Liter bei 100Watt, über Drehzahlsteller (nicht dabei) regelbar. Gibt es auch mit höheren Förderleistungen.

Wenn die Förderleistung runtergeregelt wird, sinkt auch die Wattzahl

Bei uns läuft sie jetzt im Winter mit ca. 10 Watt durch 

LG Christoph.


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Christoph,
diese Rohrpumpen aus einer großen Fernost Produktion sind sehr verbreitet und werden unter unterschiedlichen Namen verkauft.

Bis auf 10 Watt würde ich meine nicht runterregeln. Der Motor wird dann nach einem kurzen Stromausfall nicht mehr anlaufen.

@Ralph, du brauchst was mit mehr Bums, hast ja keinen Schwerkraftfilter bauen wollen. Die 175 Watt für deine Fördermenge sind angemessen.


----------



## Sternie (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Joerg,

da muß ich dir leider widersprechen. Den Fall "Stromausfall" hatten wir schon und die Pumpe ist einwandfrei wieder angelaufen.
Also ich bin bis jetzt begeistert von der Pumpe. Ausreichend Leistung um auch etwas Höhe zu schaffen und dabei sparsam 
Und auf 10 Watt runtergeregelt läuft sie nur im Winter, ansonsten mit voller Leistung.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo,

Noch mal zurück zum Pumpenschacht.... Ich werde wohl eine Sulo-Mülltonne mit 120 Litern einbauen. Stabil, schön schlank, fast 80 cm tief und gleich mit Deckel. Für meine Zwecke perfekt!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*



> Ralph, du brauchst was mit mehr Bums, hast ja keinen Schwerkraftfilter bauen wollen.



Hey Jörg, das war gemein

Ich hätte doch schon gewollt, aber der Vermieter war halt nicht recht zu überzeugen, noch ein loch in den Garten zu buddeln

mittlerweile sieht das ganze vieleicht etwas anders aus, jedesmal wenn er kommt, bleibt er am Teich stehen schaut und fragt wie es den Fischen geht

Ich werd dieses Jahr mal ausmessen und planen, evtl. geht der Traum vom Schwerkraftfilter doch noch in Erfüllung


----------



## Yogibubu (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Willi,
auch, wenn Du diese Lösung ablehnst: ich war für die stabile Variante, also gemauert. Loch gebuddelt, Stück Bodenplatte mit Kiesgefülltem Loch drin (Damit das Wasser versickern kann) an den Außenseiten etwas Fundament-Noppenfolie rum, Deckel aus 25mm OSB-Platte (darauf Dachpappe geschweißt – ist begehbar) Fertig. Stabil, trocken. Hat sich absolut bewährt!
Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Hallo Willi,
schau' mal in mein Profil, dann verstehst Du mein "Ja!" zu Andreas' Lösung.


----------



## Perby (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tip zu Pumpenschacht gesucht*

Ich habe mir als Pumpenschacht eine sogenannte kranbare Mörtelwanne mit 200l Fassungsvermögen günstig gebraucht besorgt. Die Wanne ist auch aus HDPE und sehr stabil und hat sogar einen oberen Rahmen aus Metall, damit kann ich jeden Deckel drauflegen und das ganze ist begehbar.
Ich habe um die 40,- Euro bezahlt. Noch habe ich es nicht eingebaut. Ich werde, wenn es soweit ist, berichten.


----------

